# Recirculating Exhaust Fan in Gas Kitchen - Good/Bad?



## Crashless (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm in the middle of a kitchen remodel and we've come to the vent hood. There is currently a recirculating vent fan above our gas range and I'd like to update it. I've found a nice one at Ikea of all places that can be setup to either vent outside or recirculate.

The house was built in 1926, and the kitchen was remodeled sometime in the 60s or 70s. When they did that, they plastered over an old asbestos vent enhaust rather than removing it, and installed the current recirculating model. I have no desire to mess with that exhaust - so installing a new one isn't a very appealing proposition.

So my question is: Would a recirculating vent hood be a horrible idea in our situation? 

We have a CO/Smoke detector in the kitchen already - so is it worth spending an extra $2k+ to get rid of the asbestos, or can I safely install a recirculating model keeping the old asbestos vent in its coffin?

Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> So my question is: Would a recirculating vent hood be a horrible idea in our situation?


Ayuh,..... I guess that would depend on Who's Cookin',+ How Good they are at it.....

Whether your stove is Electric, Gas, or Nuclear has little to do with which style hood is required...

Your Plan sounds Fine......


----------



## Crashless (Feb 15, 2008)

Great! Thanks so much for the quick reply.

Now I'm off to the store to pick it up!


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

New construction here in FL all gas cooktop must have outside venting


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Crashless said:


> ...So my question is: Would a recirculating vent hood be a horrible idea in our situation?...


_*"Re-circulating Type Range Hoods* _
_On the very bottom of the technology scale, who would even want a so-called re-circulating type range hood? In other words, it does not exhaust anything, it just moves moisture, odors and smoke around the kitchen. I do not see any advantages to owning one of these gadgets. I can't even understand why they are sold. Every stove should have some kind of exhaust hood over the burners to take away excess moisture, odors and smoke ladened with grease. Again, it's common sense. " - _
http://www.epinions.com/content_2814943364

_"Range hoods help keep a kitchen __looking__ nice help prevent walls from becoming greasy, paint from peeling, carpeting from becoming discolored and musty smelling and more – it is necessary to keeping the kitchen environment healthy by removing the heat, grease, smoke, steam, odors and other cooking pollutants." -_
http://www.kitchensource.com/range-hoods/range_hoods_info.htm

_"Did you know that every time you cook, millions of grease particles are released into your home? Research suggests that tiny microscopic particles of grease can float in the air for days and adhere to almost any surface in the home through a process know as thermal plating. Once these particles find a dwelling place they can feed mold and bacteria serving as the breeding ground for a host of tiny unwanted and unhealthy guests." -_
http://hubpages.com/hub/rangehoodcalculations

*"Do all hoods vent to the outside?*
_No. Many vent hoods simply circulate the air within the room. Many building codes accepted this for a long time. Now many municipalities require outdoor venting systems, which are far more desirable than circulating systems." -_http://www.repairclinic.com/0088_7_4.asp#Level1_2:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Recirculating fans are useless. All they are, are noise makers. If at all possible, run ductwork and vent it outside.
You're doing the kitchen, when would be a better time?
I don't understand the asbestos reference as it pertains to the fan. Any kitchen remodels I've done required demo of walls, floors and most times ceilings. You can't update electric, plumbing, insulation ,etc with the surfaces intact.
Ron


----------

